# Wild Pig Cook



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

My son shot a pigs last hunting season and he brought the two hind quarters to me to smoke this weekend. I put them on the Akorn and smoked the at 250*. I put rub on only one. My daughter in law wanted one with no rub. I did a couple fatties for some friends while I was at it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 9, 2013)

I bet you had to say "stand back" and no butting in line when it came time to serve these.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks FABULOUS!  Great Job.  Exceptional.  

Olympic judges holding up five 10s

.40


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2013)

How did it taste? Wild hog can be very dry and stringy. From your pics, that meat looks very dry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wild Pork Porn!  Yum, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2013)

CraigC said:


> How did it taste? Wild hog can be very dry and stringy. From your pics, that meat looks very dry.


Was not dry at all. Certainly not a moist as fattened pigs but was very tasty and plenty moist.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chopper (Jul 10, 2013)

Those look great!  Now I'm hungry for pork!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 11, 2013)

chopper said:


> Those look great!  Now I'm hungry for pork!



You mean that there is ever a time when you're not hungry for pork!

I'll eat pork at any time, day or night.  Why, I'd eat pork in the middle of a Yooper blizzard, in a bathing suit, if that was the only way I could get it.

Well, maybe not.  But then again, I am known for doing really crazy things sometimes.  I've gone snowmobiling in blue jeans and a tea-shirt before.  So, maybe.

And paymaaster, your cooking could really tempt me.  So I'm asking, begging, please, don't go cooking up any of your fantastic fatties, or Q, in the middle of a Yooper Blizzard.  And if you do, make sure that I get to be the first in line.  At my age, I'm slightly less bullet proof than I once was.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You mean that there is ever a time when you're not hungry for pork!
> 
> I'll eat pork at any time, day or night. Why, I'd eat pork in the middle of a Yooper blizzard, in a bathing suit, if that was the only way I could get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 11, 2013)

Paymaster said:


>



+1!

Absolutely fantastic, Paymaster!


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You mean that there is ever a time when you're not hungry for pork!
> 
> I'll eat pork at any time, day or night.  Why, I'd eat pork in the middle of a Yooper blizzard, in a bathing suit, if that was the only way I could get it.
> 
> ...



Ok, most of the time...you are right!  I have a pork shoulder in the crock pot today for pulled pork tonight.  It smells Wonderful!


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You mean that there is ever a time when you're not hungry for pork!
> 
> I'll eat pork at any time, day or night.  Why, I'd eat pork in the middle of a Yooper blizzard, in a bathing suit, if that was the only way I could get it.
> 
> ...



Lol I have somehow become addicted to the art of the Q now that I've figured how to control my smoker. Alas we live in Ohio (but vacation near the UP in Michigan ;-)) and my husband has informed me that he doesn't care if we have a garage I will not be freezing myself in the cold to make BBQ. Ah well I ca


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can enjoy smoking Spring, Summer, and Fall.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2013)

fairygirl69 said:


> Lol I have somehow become addicted to the art of the Q now that I've figured how to control my smoker. Alas we live in Ohio (but vacation near the UP in Michigan ;-)) and my husband has informed me that he doesn't care if we have a garage I will not be freezing myself in the cold to make BBQ. Ah well I ca



Tell you husband that I (Chief Longwind) dig a hole in the snow, about 8 foot in diameter, all the way to the ground, and a pathway out to it, through 3 to 4 foot of snow, and bank the snow into a 6 foot high windbreak on the west side.  I'm attaching a couple of pictures, from early in the snow season.  Believe me, it gets deeper, enough to make you .  I've been known to smoke a turkey, or grill steaks during very cold snowstorms.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tell you husband that I (Chief Longwind) dig a hole in the snow, about 8 foot in diameter, all the way to the ground, and a pathway out to it, through 3 to 4 foot of snow, and bank the snow into a 6 foot high windbreak on the west side.  I'm attaching a couple of pictures, from early in the snow season.  Believe me, it gets deeper, enough to make you .  I've been known to smoke a turkey, or grill steaks during very cold snowstorms.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Ahhh, Chief Longwind, how I admire you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2013)

Chief, that last photo looks like it could be Mrs. Longwind doing the "crazy" thing with her finger.  Probably not, since she loves ya!  To me you aren't crazy, you're my hero!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2013)

Paymaster, the fatties not only tasted scrumptious (I bet) but that bacon basketweave is a work of art.  Well done, sir!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Paymaster, the fatties not only tasted scrumptious (I bet) but that bacon basketweave is a work of art. Well done, sir!


 
Thanks you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tell you husband that I (Chief Longwind) dig a hole in the snow, about 8 foot in diameter, all the way to the ground, and a pathway out to it, through 3 to 4 foot of snow, and bank the snow into a 6 foot high windbreak on the west side.  I'm attaching a couple of pictures, from early in the snow season.  Believe me, it gets deeper, enough to make you .  I've been known to smoke a turkey, or grill steaks during very cold snowstorms.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Wow, that is a lot of snow...it looks quite piled up out front of your house


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 24, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of snow...it looks quite piled up out front of your house



That ain't nothin'.  The county saw fit to push back the snow banks on either side of my driveway, with a front-end loader, and dump a 10 foot high mountain of snow on my blueberry plants.  I feared the worst.  Fortunately, blueberry is tough.  I had only a few branches break.  As the song says, "Sad but true".  The plants bounced back with a vengeance this summer, and have more than doubled the branches it had last year, with the older branches producing more blue berries than ever.

And yeh, it was a very snowy year.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

That looks amazing and very delicious PM 



Paymaster said:


> My son shot a pigs last hunting season and he brought the two hind quarters to me to smoke this weekend. I put them on the Akorn and smoked the at 250*. I put rub on only one. My daughter in law wanted one with no rub. I did a couple fatties for some friends while I was at it.


----------

